# Network Adapter does not seem to be working



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just bought and installed Intel Gigabit CT PCI-E Network Adapter EXPI9301CTBLK in one of my computers and it does not seem to be working.

Here is my current setup: I have a NAS with my music on it connected to a switch which I have connected my router to. I am running a line from that switch to a computer which I installed the above mentioned card. What I had wanted to do is connect another computer. When I did so I could not access the NAS from the last computer. When I just skip the Intel card and connect directly to the final computer all is well.

Can you help me solve this issue?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Mark,

It might be helpful if you can provide us ipconfig/all from each computer, let's compare the IPs and subnet.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f138/how-to-run-an-ipconfig-all-command-655357.html


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

First is off the computer with both cards in it:
C:\Users\mark>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Junior
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-05-CA-1A-2C-3B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c22:3e3e:66a7:1916%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.52(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 375915978
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-99-19-C4-00-30-18-A7-1C-4F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-AE-C5-DA-86-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6425:10f:e8c4:94c2%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.24(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 06, 2013 9:57:17 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 07, 2013 9:57:17 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 314355397
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-99-19-C4-00-30-18-A7-1C-4F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C444B1D5-D3FC-4A94-97A4-BB3C90FD07DC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{01AA3573-002A-4213-840F-20EB76A13726}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\mark>

None working computer:
Windows IP configuration
Host Name................ :WIN806358
Primary DNS Suffix..............: 
Node Type...................:Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled............: no
WINS Proxy Enabled..........: no

Ethernet Adapter Ethernet

Connection specific DNS Suffix..:
Description...................: Intel (R) 829579V
Physical Address............:10-BF-48-7A-94-DC
DHCP Enabled................: no
Auto configuration enabled....: yes

Ipv4 Address........:192.168.1.52 preferred
Subnet Mask..........:255.255.255.0
Default Gateway ....: 192.168.1.1
NetBios over tcpip......: Enabled

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Am I reading this right?

You want to go switch<>computer with 2 nics<> computer?

Why do you want to do this?


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Long story, help me get this working and I'll explain.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Set the 2nd computer to use dhcp
Set the 2nd nic in computer1 to use dhcp
Engage ICS
You are done.

Windows 7 Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) - YouTube


----------



## mjock3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Well I finally got it running. Thanks for your help Wand3r3r. I was not able to get it that way, though I did say I would explain if you helped me. 

I am running some high end computer audio using Jplay. It is a software that for whatever reason works to give you a cleaner musical presentation. And I wanted to set it up in dual pc mode. Where the first PC feeds the music to the second PC. For a better understanding of what is happening I would point anyone who has an interest in the best PC music possible to Jplay.eu , using Jplay along with Windows server 2012 and Audio Phil's scripts you can get the best possible sound available in the digital format.

Mark


----------

